# Crossbreed Supertuck for Kahr P9



## izzy5791 (Aug 21, 2009)

Can anyone offer their personal opinion about carrying their Kahr 9mm in a Crossbreed Supertuck holster? A friend of mine owns one and swears by it. Thanks!

Izzy:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Crossbreed Supertucks are the bee's knees, for sure!! Having said that, they do such a nice job of blending away the size and weight of the gun, that I carry a 1911 in one. With the Kahr, its so small and light, that I don't add anything to it and simply carry with a belt clip.


----------

